# screen size help



## moto111 (Feb 15, 2015)

So i have a 14x18 room seating is about 12-15 feet range light controlled painted black. I have a benq1070 and am looking to buy a screen. Been looking at 135 or 150inch dont know which yet. But its going to be a elite screen ethier the starling tension which is about 900 bucks or a manaual which is about 300. Thoughts i mean i can leave the screen down most of time if i wanted. just debating if the extra 600 bucks will result in a better picture?


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

IMO, that screen is way too large for that room. If you set the seats where they will be best for audio and surround, the proper viewing angles would dictate a smaller screen - which will also allow you to not have to slam the main L and R speakers against the side wall. All that and the picture will be brighter so you can turn down the brightness for better black levels and you'll have a sharper picture on top of it - all that and for less money....


----------



## vidiot33 (Dec 12, 2013)

moto111 said:


> So i have a 14x18 room seating is about 12-15 feet range light controlled painted black. I have a benq1070 and am looking to buy a screen. Been looking at 135 or 150inch dont know which yet. But its going to be a elite screen ethier the starling tension which is about 900 bucks or a manaual which is about 300. Thoughts i mean i can leave the screen down most of time if i wanted. just debating if the extra 600 bucks will result in a better picture?


I would agree with Brian. My room is quite a bit bigger than yours, and I have a 120" screen which is stretching it.


----------



## vidiot33 (Dec 12, 2013)

I would agree with Brian. My room is quite a bit bigger than yours, and I have 119" screen and it's a stretch...


----------



## moto111 (Feb 15, 2015)

Really? lol I mean from 13-15 might be a lot maybe il just do the 135. Probably just going to buy a electric one before I dump money on a tension one just to see how much I actualliy use the room.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

I disagree with the others (my disagreeing is totally against everything I have read about screens though)... But you need to decide for yourself. I am using a 195" Scope screen (matted to 185"), and my front row is 12' from the screen and my 2nd row is about 17' away. Most of our friends prefer the front row. We get zero eyestrain, and the picture is bright enough for us. When we had the BenQ w1070 with a 134" 16x9 screen we were getting eyestrain even with it being in ECO mode. Our current setup is also in ECO mode with the Panasonic AE8000. Could it be brighter... Yes, but how much I don't know. I believe the reason for the lack of eyestrain is attributed to screen brightness being less than it was with the 134" screen. Would i go smaller if i had it to do again... No, as a matter of fact my next projector will be a brighter one so I can go 195".


----------



## moto111 (Feb 15, 2015)

I currently have a benq1070 . so hard 150 pull down or 135 lol


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

moto111 said:


> I currently have a benq1070 . so hard 150 pull down or 135 lol


Mine was an easier decision since i had a fixed screen and could easily matt it down to a smaller size if i wished.


----------



## Dwight Angus (Dec 17, 2007)

To avoid speakers being pushed up against side walls have you considered an AT screen with speakers behind? Gives you more flexibility with speaker placement.


----------

